# Motor going backwards?



## seabeeken123 (Oct 2, 2016)

I've been a service mechanic for many years but I'd love to how a 1/3 hp 115 vac blower motor in a residential furnace can suddenly run backwards. Can anyone explain this? 
Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Weak capacitor or start winding in motor.


----------



## acmanhouston (Feb 28, 2017)

If I am understanding you correctly - If the furnace is running and not lit, it can cause the motor to flip the fan and run it backwards. If something has caused the igniter to out our at any point during the furnace running, this can cause the motor to run in reverse.


----------

